
Warren Buffett: Berkshire sold all its airline stocks because of the coronavirus - SREinSF
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/05/02/warren-buffett-says-berkshire-sold-its-entire-position-in-airlines-because-of-the-coronavirus.html
======
pasttense01
The interesting question is exactly when did Berkshire sell its holdings? Did
it get out at a profit or did it lose a lot of money?

